# Michigan Warns Hunters Bovine Tuberculosis Found In Deer & It’s Dangerous To Humans



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

*Michigan Warns Hunters Bovine Tuberculosis Found In Deer & It's Dangerous To Humans*

Michigan Warns Hunters Bovine Tuberculosis Found In Deer & It's Dangerous To Humans

When gutting an animal, any animal, always check the eyes, the liver, the lungs. 
If sickness is going to show up anywhere, those are the organs most likely to show first.

if you do not have a medical background, I recommend taking a college level anatomy and physiology class with a lab to properly identify the internal organs.
For me, when I slaughter the hogs, I have a class three to four times a year.

If you have a microscope, there are other tests you can do, e.g. fecal testing. 
You would be amazed at what basic biology testing you can do with common high school biology class tools to diagnose.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

WhatTheHeck said:


> Michigan Warns Hunters Bovine Tuberculosis Found In Deer & It's Dangerous To Humans
> 
> When gutting an animal, any animal, always check the eyes, the liver, the lungs.
> If sickness is going to show up anywhere, those are the organs most likely to show first.
> ...


Damm I hate venison well done!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

TB has been in the herd for couple + decades in the tip of the Mitt. Nothing new. DNR wiped the herd back in the 90's to help control it.... and it didn't work. Deer ranches in the area are the cause. It all started in the infamous DMU 452

The bigger threat now is CWD.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I was just reading today how TB now infects as much as 1/4 of the global human population (W.H.O.)... with an increase of 1% globally in 2016.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> TB has been in the herd for couple + decades in the tip of the Mitt. Nothing new. DNR wiped the herd back in the 90's to help control it.... and it didn't work. Deer ranches in the area are the cause. It all started in the infamous DMU 452
> 
> The bigger threat now is CWD.


It's not just deer ranches it's people who feed/bait deer also. Both for TB and CWD. Where I hunt deer baiters rank right up with poachers.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> It's not just deer ranches it's people who feed/bait deer also. Both for TB and CWD. Where I hunt deer baiters rank right up with poachers.


Where I hunt there is 1000's of acres of bait. Soybean, corn, beets.

It started not by bait. It started in DMU 452 From a deer ranch. Does bait contribute now that its in the wild herd yes. Bait has not been allowed up there for a long time.

The CWD is in the mid lower part of the state. And was also started from a deer ranch. Ask your self why are deer ranches needed? Answer they are not needed. Anytime man tries to control nature its a complete failure. Michigan deer hunting will never be the same now because of mis management of the DNR and Trophy buck deer ranches.



> It's time to (again) debunk these CWD myths.
> 
> To recap:
> 
> ...


 Schmidt: Michigan Deer Hunters Being Fed CWD Lies



> "We are working with owners of deer farms within all counties touched by a 15-mile radius around the suspect deer to ensure they are meeting CWD testing requirements," said State Veterinarian James Averill, DVM.


 https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-86469-471315--,00.html

Believing the MI DNR is like believing CNN


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Where I hunt there is 1000's of acres of bait. Soybean, corn, beets.
> 
> It started not by bait. It started in DMU 452 From a deer ranch. Does bait contribute now that its in the wild herd yes. Bait has not been allowed up there for a long time.
> 
> ...


Hunting in a crop/hay field or orchard is like hunting in an oak or beech grove; that's not baiting. It is a natural distribution of forage. An exception might be a crop field where harvesting has left a large pile of food.

I'm referring to *timed feeders*, *dumping sacks of corn/apples/etc in a pile near a stand/blind*. That concentrates deer in a very small area and increases close contact. In fact the deer will fight over access to the bait. They will leave saliva and secretions in the bait pile for the next deer to consume.

I had a neighbor who dumped a pickup truck full of apples under an illegal tree stand, on my land. A little diesel fuel solved that problem......not a fire, the scent.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Hunting in a crop/hay field or orchard is like hunting in an oak or beech grove; that's not baiting. It is a natural distribution of forage. An exception might be a crop field where harvesting has left a large pile of food.
> 
> I'm referring to *timed feeders*, *dumping sacks of corn/apples/etc in a pile near a stand/blind*. That concentrates deer in a very small area and increases close contact. In fact the deer will fight over access to the bait. They will leave saliva and secretions in the bait pile for the next deer to consume.
> 
> I had a neighbor who dumped a pickup truck full of apples under an illegal tree stand, on my land. A little diesel fuel solved that problem......not a fire, the scent.


I am familiar with the practice of baiting.

The point of my post is the disease did not start from the practice of baiting. It started from fenced in deer at trophy ranches and hunt clubs.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> I am familiar with the practice of baiting.
> 
> The point of my post is the disease did not start from the practice of baiting. It started from fenced in deer at trophy ranches and hunt clubs.


Agreed. I don't feel "hunting" is a word that describes what goes on at trophy ranches/hunt clubs. Those basturds are to blame for the spread of these plagues.

CWD is in New York now, it sure did not migrate there from the west on it's own. The fact that DNRs allowed such things to happen is a testament to how little they really care about wildlife management.

I learned to hunt deer from my uncles as a teenager. We never had tree stands, but would post up on trails if the woods were too noisy to stalk. My idea of deer of deer hunting is spot and stalk, if there is fresh snow I've stayed on the same deer track until I shoot it or it gets dark. You learn a lot about deer that way, especially the big wiley rascals.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Agreed. I don't feel "hunting" is a word that describes what goes on at trophy ranches/hunt clubs. Those basturds are to blame for the spread of these plagues.
> 
> CWD is in New York now, it sure did not migrate there from the west on it's own. The fact that DNRs allowed such things to happen is a testament to how little they really care about wildlife management.
> 
> I learned to hunt deer from my uncles as a teenager. We never had tree stands, but would post up on trails if the woods were too noisy to stalk. My idea of deer of deer hunting is spot and stalk, if there is fresh snow I've stayed on the same deer track until I shoot it or it gets dark. You learn a lot about deer that way, especially the big wiley rascals.


Hunted National Forrest for over 35 years still hunt and sit still hunt and sit. For the last 10 I've been spoiled hunting my son inlaws farm land. Its a different type of hunting from deep woods and swamp of the National Forest.
The private farm land has been a target rich environment.
Its a shame we now have to deal with this CWD problem now. Leave it to mankind along with mismanaged government to screw things up!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I love still hunting big tracts of forest. Places where even ATVs can't get into. Places where if you get fog or a snowstorm, you better have a compass, and have a plan to overnight if needed. 100 yds is a long shot, most places can't see that far.

I can't do that in populated areas. Damm deer will go right up to a house as they know it's safe, or onto posted land.

I still have my parents property, but it's all built up around it, where I used to have permission from all around, to hunt. We have since posted our land as the new "flatlanders" treated the property as if it was their own: stealing wood/lumber, fires/trash, tearing up trails and fields with ATVs........ Had a woman come through on cross country skis and a dog while I was hunting. She asked "What are You doing here this land is posted?!!!". "Yes it is , I posted it. What are You doing here?" "Well I thought it was posted for hunting." "Yes it is, unless you get permission. Do You understand, what trespassing is?" That got her a little flustered, and she scurried away dog in tow.

All the old friends and neighbors are still welcome, as long as they help keep the "flatlanders" away.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I have private land and I bait. I make sure I spread the bait around so they are not eating right next to each other. The game cameras show they spread out when they are feeding. Come January first I will probably still bait or maybe not until next September anyways. 

A had a DNR officer tell me that hunting is a privilege not a right. I disagree with that statement. I think hunting is a right as long as it is done properly and with common sense.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Hunting to put food on the table is a absolute right.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Hunting to put food on the table is a absolute right.


In my opinion that's the only way to do it. Screw the trophy. A trophy hunter is compensating for his dick size in my opinion. If God gives me the trophy then cool, until then I will take the meat.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> In my opinion that's the only way to do it. Screw the trophy. A trophy hunter is compensating for his dick size in my opinion. If God gives me the trophy then cool, until then I will take the meat.


Agreed on that, antlers don't taste good.

My priority is fill the freezer. DFW/DNR hampers this as you need a permit to shoot a doe. I did not draw one the last two years. Not a shortage of deer here either, I struggle with them eating me out of house and home. If I shoot one doing damage off season, I need to call environmental cops and it's up to them if I keep the meat or not. That's a PITA and if the officer is having a bad day not worth the trouble......:vs_no_no_no:

Back to OP. CWD is not here, yet. There are still some dairy/beef farms so will look things over better when gutting for TB. I didn't in the past, but a couple of pair of nitrile gloves will go in my hunting bag.

As I mentioned before, venison is best cooked rare, anything more and it gets tough unless you stew it or do burger. I like to cook some smoked peppered bacon, then sear the venison in the fat and cook until just done, saute some onions peppers and garlic along the way.

I also have skewered a tenderloin on a hardwood stick right after gutting a deer, then cooked it before it got cold, right in the woods. One of the mini salt/pepper shakers comes in handy then.:tango_face_smile:


----------

